# First coyote tonight.



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Went out to my bow spot late today to call in a coyote, found a open area where they had the sawmill set up last summer logging the woods. Tracks all over walking in, set up the speaker after five fifteen ,and less than four minutes after doing the dying rabbit tape ,in he comes trotting looking for a meal . Dropped him with 004s buckshot. A nice male.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Good work. Congrats.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice work. They sure look like crap this time of year. I trapped one this week that was rubbed so bad it barely had any guard hairs along its back.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Look good dead!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

M.Magis said:


> Nice work. They sure look like crap this time of year. I trapped one this week that was rubbed so bad it barely had any guard hairs along its back.


Thanks all , yeah I was expecting a nice furry coat and a fluffy tail. Nope looked a bit ragged. But dead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks for saving deer and turkeys........good job.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Good job he sure is skragglee looking neighbor tells me about two skaggy looking dogs close to airport he sees often


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

How cool is that for your first sit. It sure isn’t always like. Congratulations.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice job Snag! You da man.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Good job snag! Did you hunt out of your stand? Camo’ed out? I’m going to have to get into I think. Maybe hunt a few while turkey scouting. What are the regs as far as what you can hunt them with? I know a bow and shotgun. 450, 4570?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Good job snag! Did you hunt out of your stand? Camo’ed out? I’m going to have to get into I think. Maybe hunt a few while turkey scouting. What are the regs as far as what you can hunt them with? I know a bow and shotgun. 450, 4570?


No restrictions except during deer firearms seasons.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Good job snag! Did you hunt out of your stand? Camo’ed out? I’m going to have to get into I think. Maybe hunt a few while turkey scouting. What are the regs as far as what you can hunt them with? I know a bow and shotgun. 450, 4570?


I was on the ground sitting next to a bundle of slab wood left from the timbering guys last fall, full camo head to toe, yote looked right in my direction and didn’t spook till I shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Does it make sense to get a 444, 4570. Or 450 to hunt yotes?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

snag said:


> I was on the ground sitting next to a bundle of slab wood left from the timbering guys last fall, full camo head to toe, yote looked right in my direction and didn’t spook till I shot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Does it make sense to get a 444, 4570. Or 450 to hunt yotes?


Not really, unless you also need a deer rifle and only want to buy one.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’ve shot several with my .444, it will kill a coyote. The 450 could me a multi purpose weapon. The 444 kicks a lot more than the 450. The 450 is very comfortable to shoot.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That's the way to get em.
Congratulations!
Keep up the good work.


----------

